# costa rica



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

sonny boy...... Ask Mark Adams what that means.



we are at the Flamingo Marina Resort and fished today on the gamefisher II. The fishing is slow due to the tropical storm that came thru a few days ago, but the experience is out of this world. The ¨Round¨Man caught his first sail, about an 80 pounder. And we had one more up and saw one free swimming. Caught two yellowfins and three dolphin. Brought the yellowfin up to the resort and the head chef fixed them up for us. Sushi, Blackened, and Costa Rican. Fine, fine, fine. with a capital period...... More repòrt tomorrow.



PJ


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome, that's great ya'll are having a good time PJ, I hate that dad and I are not there also! I'm sure that the round man is sticking straight to his diet and not drinking any beer at all. Ya'll be carefull, can't wait to hear all of the stories.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

The internet has been down here, so I couldnt check this or add to it. Day 2 was slow until about 130. We found a log with some small bonito and a few dorado. Caught two nice dorado slow trolling bonito. They went about 38 and 40 lb. Started trolling again and hooked up and caught a blue marlin about 250 lb. Third day, we caught a sail within 5 mins of fishing. Trolled with no action for a while. Had two blue marlin in the spread that afternoon and caught some dorada.



PJ


----------

